# Reel to Match Pflueger Trion 6'6" 2-4kg ?



## beetle (Apr 13, 2010)

G'day all,

Just got myself a 6 1/2 foot 2-4kg Trion. My little 1000 series reel seems a little too light. Feels like I need a bit more weight in the butt. Anybody have any suggestions? Willing to spend about 80-100 bucks max.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I went the shimano stradic 1000 with 4.5 lb line..my all rounder.....as above,look for sales,Mo tackle to kmart clearance symmetres c.2500 size may be to your liking..got exceler 2500..nice too


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

For $55 its hard to pass up the Sienna's. Great, robust reel that will last and handle most fish (within reason). I bought one 1.5yrs ago, treated it like I stole it and has not failed yet. But if it does, I will buy another.


----------



## beetle (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Guys.

I have considered the Siennas, but can probably afford to go a step up to the Sedona. Is the extra coin worth it?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had a few Sienna's and when I got a new rod, I decided to step up to a Sedona to try it out.

I traded back to a Sienna for my next rod....

I think I have about 3 sienna's left in the collection. They don't die, they're great cheap reels, and you can give them hell. They love it


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I've actually got a couple of Pflueger reels, a Trion and a Criterion, they are on my second and third out fit when I'm likely to get sand or water at least ON the reels and I don't want to take my Stradic. They are a great reel but cheap enough not to panic about them. Can't beat that. I also have a Penn Accord which is a pretty good reel too.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

beetle said:


> Thanks for the tips Guys.
> 
> I have considered the Siennas, but can probably afford to go a step up to the Sedona. Is the extra coin worth it?


Not worth the extra coin, just spend it on lures or take the missus out for dinner and put that "Golden Card" away for a fishing trip.


----------



## beetle (Apr 13, 2010)

> Not worth the extra coin, just spend it on lures or take the missus out for dinner and put that "Golden Card" away for a fishing trip.


Good one! You've won me. Looks like I'll get the sienna and try for a "Leave Pass". At least I'll get a good feed out of it!


----------

